# Clear Channel Programming Part of XM's New Lineup



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio on Monday unveiled a revamped 
channel lineup that will expand the total number of 
channels the company delivers to more than 170. In 
addition to 10 new commercial-free music channels, 
seven regional news and talk channels will debut 
this spring and summer, the company said.

The regional channels will be programmed by radio 
giant Clear Channel, which has a small stake in the 
satellite radio company. The regional news and talk 
offerings will bring XM subscribers regional news 
coverage for every area of the continental United 
States.

The category will include Clear Channel-programmed 
music channels KISS, MIX, Nashville and Sunny, plus 
the launch of WSIX, which offers acclaimed country 
personality Gerry House live from Nashville. The 
channels complement the recent addition of 
Cincinnati's tri-state news radio station WLW.

Clear Channel will carry commercials on these music
channels in May, and they will be grouped separately
from XM's lineup of 69 commercial-free music 
channels on a new channel guide.

Music channels making their debut on XM include the
return of heavy metal channel Liquid Metal.

Other new channels are: Big Tracks, featuring classic
rock from the late 70's; XM Chill; U.S. Country, 
featuring country superstars from the '80s and '90s;
Flight 26, offering modern hits of the '90s and 
today; XM Hitlist; Enlighten, which delivers 
Southern Gospel; The Heat, offering rhythmic hits;
easy listening channel Escape; and Latin Pop Hits 
from Viva.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

